
Ask HN: Whats the story behind Linus showing middle finger to Nvidia? - mohitmun
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
======
Hates_
> Torvalds publicly criticized the company last week during a question and
> answer session that followed a presentation. He called NVIDIA the “single
> worst company” that Linux developers have ever worked with, then pointed out
> that NVIDIA’s failure to work constructively with the Linux community is
> especially disappointing in light of the company’s large presence in the
> Android market.

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/06/linus...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/06/linus-torvalds-says-f-k-you-to-nvidia/)

~~~
veli_joza
This was 5+ years ago; anyone from linux driver development community care to
comment on situation nowadays?

My personal experience is that after some 20h invested in getting NVIDIA card
running on Mint (ubuntu derivative) I just gave up. I remember trying official
installer and unofficial packages, then both Optimus and Bumblebee. Each
mistake in configuration would result in boot to black screen and time
consuming revert to use Intel drivers. So I carry around useless piece of
NVIDIA tech :/

~~~
geoah
The past couple of years that I've been using NVIDIA with Ubuntu the process
was pretty much straightforward.

You can get Tensorflow and most Miners to work with just a ppa addition and
apt installation.

Not sure how games and other 3D enabled apps behave though.

------
eivarv
Sorry to be that guy, but why not just Google this?

